# Alice in Wonderland



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The first pictures of Johnny Depp as the Mad Hatter in Tim Burton's remake of _Alice in Wonderland_ have been released.

It would make a striking Halloween Costume this year.

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2009/06/22/johnny-depp-is-the-mad-hatter-first-picture/


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that is pretty cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty damn scary, too:googly:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, so THAT is what happened to that comedian, Carrot Top! Nice to see somebody has put him back to work! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haunti, you beat me to the post. I just saw an article on USA today about Alice in Wonderland.

http://www.usatoday.com/life/movies/news/2009-06-22-wonderland-art_N.htm


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

this pic has been around for awhile:








but yours is so much better


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow! that is awesome!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

OK ... I found this one:








and this one:


----------

